# Ocean of Phrag. kovachii's!



## Drorchid (Nov 17, 2011)

5 of our Phrag. kovachii seedlings are spiking, all at the same time. So I thought I would post some pictures of the progress. Following are some pictures of our Phrag. kovachii bench. We grow all our larger plants in an Eb and Flow system. They get automatically watered twice a day (for 15 mins each); the water flows in the basin, and drains out after 15 mins.

















I thought the backside of this kovachii flower was interesting; it has more white than any of the others that I have seen. I think eventually they (or we) will find an all white kovachii with no purple pigmentation!






Robert


----------



## Dido (Nov 17, 2011)

great blooms please post wehn open.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Nov 17, 2011)

Impressive "sea" indeed! They all look to be bursting with vitality, too!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 17, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 17, 2011)

*Ooooooooh myyyyy Goooooooooooooooooood!*


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## quaker (Nov 17, 2011)

fantastic. It looks like you have the weather and space to grow so many.
Ed


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 17, 2011)

quaker said:


> fantastic. It looks like you have the weather and space to grow so many.
> Ed



Well, our weather gets a little colder in the winter than where you are  our climate is more like Moscow... But we heat our greenhouses.


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 17, 2011)

I want them all! Spectacular.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> *Ooooooooh myyyyy Goooooooooooooooooood!*



:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 17, 2011)

that is great


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> *Ooooooooh myyyyy Goooooooooooooooooood!*





Rick said:


> :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


:clap::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::clap:


----------



## Davey (Nov 17, 2011)

Can I have one?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and please keep us posted. I cant wait to visit the greenhouses there.


----------



## Jorch (Nov 17, 2011)

Even the buds are beautiful  They remind me of Peony buds


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 18, 2011)

...Speechless.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow, an ocean of beautiful, pricey plants you have there  !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2011)

I had to check out their website after your comment JeanLux. It's clear they don't plan on selling any of us common folk!


----------



## Clark (Nov 18, 2011)

Just wondering if that, is one of those 'stress free' work spaces.

Having difficulty reading the price on the seed pod.


----------



## Roth (Nov 18, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> I had to check out their website after your comment JeanLux. It's clear they don't plan on selling any of us common folk!



They bought them quite expensive to be honest, and they had to travel to Peru to get those back ( in this they have been heavily cheated by the seller, who already at that time was flooding the market with cheap wild kovachiis...). Now, a kovachii costs 50 bucks from Arias...



Drorchid said:


> 5 of our Phrag. kovachii seedlings are spiking, all at the same time. So I thought I would post some pictures of the progress. Following are some pictures of our Phrag. kovachii bench. We grow all our larger plants in an Eb and Flow system. They get automatically watered twice a day (for 15 mins each); the water flows in the basin, and drains out after 15 mins.
> 
> I thought the backside of this kovachii flower was interesting; it has more white than any of the others that I have seen. I think eventually they (or we) will find an all white kovachii with no purple pigmentation!
> Robert



Beautiful plants, really...

For the white back of the flower, there is a stupid guy in the USA who got a wild kovachii in spike, spike green, bud white. He waited, spike green, bud white. He got fortunes offered for his plant from Taiwan and Japan ( up to 20.000USD), but he KNEW he could get much more by blooming it and selling it in bloom. The green spike grew, white bud grew... it opened... pink...


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2011)

very nice!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 18, 2011)

Robert, are they lighted by LED grow light?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2011)

Roth said:


> They bought them quite expensive to be honest, and they had to travel to Peru to get those back ( in this they have been heavily cheated by the seller, who already at that time was flooding the market with cheap wild kovachiis...). Now, a kovachii costs 50 bucks from Arias...



Unfortunely, 50.00 is a lot more appealing then 1000.00 per growth


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice!!! Dreammmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!! (pinch) Wakeup!! someday!!!


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 18, 2011)

My God!!!! Breathtaking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
Otherwise I think clear album variety will be appeared only by selfing or selected sibling and will be very hard to keep alive similar to vietnamense album...it would be one of the biggest sensation in world of orchids!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2011)

Roth said:


> They bought them quite expensive to be honest, and they had to travel to Peru to get those back ( in this they have been heavily cheated by the seller, who already at that time was flooding the market with cheap wild kovachiis...). Now, a kovachii costs 50 bucks from Arias...
> Beautiful plants, really......



Although I've heard of them in europe, I haven't heard of any full grown plants importing in to USA. 




Roth said:


> For the white back of the flower, there is a stupid guy in the USA who got a wild kovachii in spike, spike green, bud white. He waited, spike green, bud white. He got fortunes offered for his plant from Taiwan and Japan ( up to 20.000USD), but he KNEW he could get much more by blooming it and selling it in bloom. The green spike grew, white bud grew... it opened... pink...



LMAO! :rollhappy:


----------



## Marc (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice flowerbed you have there. 
I really like the white in the purple flowers and it's also nice to see that the yellow edge that was discussed a lot a few weeks ago is apparant in flowers that havent' even fully openened yet.

And as far as the price goes, it's definetely to steep for me but I can't judge if it's to much for PK in spike. Only PK's I've seen for sale are seedling that need multiple years to reach blooming size.


----------



## Roth (Nov 18, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Although I've heard of them in europe, I haven't heard of any full grown plants importing in to USA.




Redlands, there has been quite a few sold there.

Have a look at:

http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=709773


----------



## Heather (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking forward to an update!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 18, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> :clap::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::clap:



Ditto to all that has been said ! BEAUTIFUL already !


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2011)

Roth said:


> Redlands, there has been quite a few sold there.
> 
> Have a look at:
> 
> http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=709773


Yes -- I bought one, plus a few hybrids, from Manrique there, also.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Yes -- I bought one, plus a few hybrids, from Manrique there, also.


I see. That looks propagated; the ones from Perufl.. were supposed to be blooming sized or prev bloomed. I know EYOF got some BS ones a long time ago because we had those x EY hybrids i gave away. It would be nice if laws were equally permissive world wide.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 19, 2011)

This ocean of kovachiis is really wonderful, would like to jump into and swimm around, like Dagobert Duck jumped into his money....

Best regards, Gina


----------



## Roth (Nov 19, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I see. That looks propagated; the ones from Perufl.. were supposed to be blooming sized or prev bloomed. I know EYOF got some BS ones a long time ago because we had those x EY hybrids i gave away. It would be nice if laws were equally permissive world wide.



Not propagated, but at least well precultivated... I had plants of both Manrique and Arias in the hands at a point, and clearly they were wild, established plants, no way they could be seedlings. All have an old rhizome with many previously bloomed growths. Manrique plants were grown much better however.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2011)

They were each allowed only 5 plants legally collected from the wild. 

The ones I saw at Redlands were definitely seedlings. There were no mature plants there, at least not this year.


----------



## Roth (Nov 19, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> They were each allowed only 5 plants legally collected from the wild.
> 
> The ones I saw at Redlands were definitely seedlings. There were no mature plants there, at least not this year.



There were blooming size for sale as well believe me... Just have a look at the photo here...

http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=709773


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm glad someone can grow and flower them, and take nice pictures, since I have no room for one after it starts growing!


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello Robert!
Any update????

Istvan


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2011)

Roth said:


> There were blooming size for sale as well believe me... Just have a look at the photo here...
> 
> http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=709773



Interesting -- he must have sold it/them before I got to his booth.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> They were each allowed only 5 plants legally collected from the wild.


I know you're joking, right?!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 20, 2011)

well, that was the word on the street and giving people the benefit of the doubt....


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 21, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I know you're joking, right?!



That's right Eric but each plant was 50+ growths!oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I know you're joking, right?!


No, I am not joking. I know this for a fact. I would not for a moment think that the honest Peruvian vendors went back and collected more than they were allowed. 

I don't quite understand why people are questioning the legality of Alfredo Manrique's plants. Robert started this thread with photos of OL's mature, and now flowering seedlings. OL purchased their flasks from the other Peruvian vendor, Peruflora -- there were threads about this early on Slippertalk. If OL's seedlings are now flowering size, why is it not possible that Manrique's plants are mature as well?

When I said they must have been sold before I got there, I meant just that. I have a nice seedling, but the larger ones, i.e., like the photo link -- at least I didn't see when I was there.

I just received an email from Mr. Manrique through a mutual friend this morning. Here are his words:

"Some one is saying that I sold wild collected Pk plants at Redland this year. That is untrue, those sold were well cultivated three year old seedlings.
Divisions grow totally different, as the old rizome does not allow the growths to be that close
The picture shown is of a seedling not a mature plant"


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Dot for clearing the air on this subject.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2011)

I do want to make another observation that maybe Robert can verify. I see on the OL website that the kovachii plants they are selling are from 'Laura' x 'Anna'. When I got a flask from Glen Decker, who purchased his flasks from Alfredo Manrique, those were also the clonal names of the parents. So OL's first purchase of kovachii plants from Peruflora must not have made it (nor did mine :sob, and then they must have gotten this group of plants from Alfredo Manrique (directly or indirectly). So double the reason why I don't understand anyone thinking Manrique's Redland plants are illegal or wild collected.

Roth, I hope your earlier statment about people being "heavily cheated by the seller" was not referring to Alfredo Manrique. That would be an ill-founded and entirely incorrect accusation. I suggest that if you want to be accusatory, you ought to name names, because otherwise, people make assumptions which can certainly besmirch innocent reputations.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 21, 2011)

Roth said:


> There were blooming size for sale as well believe me... Just have a look at the photo here...
> 
> http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=709773



That is not a flowering size pk. It looks to have 2 strong new growths probably coming from the original seedling. It is still 2 or 3 years from blooming size. Definitely nursery grown.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 21, 2011)

Roth said:


> Not propagated, but at least well precultivated... I had plants of both Manrique and Arias in the hands at a point, and clearly they were wild, established plants, no way they could be seedlings. All have an old rhizome with many previously bloomed growths. Manrique plants were grown much better however.



I have visited Manriques nursery many times and eI have friends that live in Lima that have purchased kovachii from Manrique and they were only able to purchase small seedlings even though they would gladly have paid for large plants. He does not have wild collected divisions for sale.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 21, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> That's right Eric but each plant was 50+ growths!oke:



Are you saying that as fact or just to poke at Eric?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 21, 2011)

weren't some of the initial flasks sold as kovachii actually kovachii crosses?
i thought Chuck Acker got burned by the same dude


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't quite understand why people are questioning the legality of Alfredo Manrique's plants.


Who did that? Not me.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 21, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I do want to make another observation that maybe Robert can verify. I see on the OL website that the kovachii plants they are selling are from 'Laura' x 'Anna'. When I got a flask from Glen Decker, who purchased his flasks from Alfredo Manrique, those were also the clonal names of the parents. So OL's first purchase of kovachii plants from Peruflora must not have made it (nor did mine :sob, and then they must have gotten this group of plants from Alfredo Manrique (directly or indirectly). So double the reason why I don't understand anyone thinking Manrique's Redland plants are illegal or wild collected.
> 
> Roth, I hope your earlier statment about people being "heavily cheated by the seller" was not referring to Alfredo Manrique. That would be an ill-founded and entirely incorrect accusation. I suggest that if you want to be accusatory, you ought to name names, because otherwise, people make assumptions which can certainly besmirch innocent reputations.



Dot, 
Yes the 'Laura' x 'Anna' plants originated from Glen Decker. And to answer your other question, the ones from Peruflora did make it. Our very first kovachii ('Tesoro Morado') of which I posted a picture earlier was from Peruflora (and was from the cross 'Maximus' x 'Goliath'); we just don't have them listed for sale, as the crosses from Peruflora are sold out (We have kept some of the larger plants for our own breeding purposes). The plants in the pictures I posted in this post (Ocean of kovachii's) are a combination of seedling plants originating from Peruflora and Glen Decker.

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks, Robert!

Just curious: The kovachii photo you posted in your Capture Minnesota thread -- which parents produced that spectacular flower? (If you want that known.) Or is that photo the one you meant when you said, "...of which I posted a picture earlier" ?


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 28, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks, Robert!
> 
> Just curious: The kovachii photo you posted in your Capture Minnesota thread -- which parents produced that spectacular flower? (If you want that known.) Or is that photo the one you meant when you said, "...of which I posted a picture earlier" ?




That was 'Tesoro Morado' so a cross of 'Maximus' x 'Goliath'

PS. I am starting a new post with an update, and with new pictures..


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 29, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Are you saying that as fact or *just to poke at Eric*?



OK?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm OK, I just know that some previously bloomed, collected Pk were sold in Europe last year.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 30, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> > Originally Posted by gonewild View Post
> > Are you saying that as fact or just to poke at Eric?
> 
> 
> ...



My question was is it a fact that the original collected Pk plants were 50 growths in size?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2011)

No, I think I saw a photo of (one of the legally collected plants) and it was big but not that big!


----------

